# Mollies in a planted tank



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm interested in getting some mollies. I've read that they do better with a bit of salt but that it's not necessary, but that they are more prone to disease and/or ich without it. My tank is planted with one big sword, lots of java fern, some anubius nana and some dwarf sag. No co2 and no added ferts, low light. Plants grow great. Ph is about 7.

Fish are a few otos, a few albino cories, 1 bn pleco, and some harlequin rasboras.

So do I try to keep the mollies with no salt, or do I try to use a little bit of salt with the plants and the fish I have? How much could the plants and other fish tolerate?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Salt isn't necessary. They do like the water to be on the harder side though. If your water is a bit hard, you're good but that's not necessary either. They're pretty adaptable.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I kept mollies in a planted tank with a half teaspoon per gallon. No ill effects on the plants. no co2. kuhli loaches on the substrate werent affected either.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

My mollies do fine with no salt.


----------



## NavemadaMan (Apr 19, 2011)

My mollies just got a disease in my tank.. Put a little salt in there just to be safe


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

pepper would be OK too, then if you have to eat them they will taste good. just kidding, but why put something in there if you don't need it? The plants don't particularly like salt.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello Wendy. You've gotten some good advice. Livebearers orginated in slightly "brackish" water, so that's the reason for using the aquarium salt. However, the Livebearers now were likely never raised in that type of water. I used one tablespoon for every five gallons of tank water for quite some time, but went to more heavily planted tanks and the salt had to go.

The salt is needed to make conditions good for the fishes' slime coat. It protects them against skin diseases. I've stopped using salt completely and my Fancy Guppies are fine. The Corydoras breathed a sigh of relief I'm sure. Corries don't do well with salt, but will adapt.

B


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

They did better with temps in the low to mid 80's for me as well as a good dose of salt. But then I was dealing with wild nonindigenous mollies I was collecting years ago from a tributary of the Salton Sea.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I've gotten good advice but of different types. Seems like I'd be OK either way I go.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Why dont you just see what your mollies like best? when i start a tank i add salt then as water changes remove the salt if the fish are doing well then i dont always add any back. but if the fish seem to be more active or colorful then keep a lil in there. also if you see them shimmy, like swimming in place. remember they love clean water and eat alot of algae if its available.


----------

